
Windows 10 China Government Edition allows to control encryption and telemetry - daenney
https://betanews.com/2017/05/23/windows-10-china-government-edition/
======
api
So the Chinese governments gets the privacy and security controls we want, but
we don't get to turn any of this off?

This looks like the most dystopian cyberpunk global corporate state-- mass
surveillance for the masses, privacy and security opt-outs for the elite and
governments.

~~~
thoth
No kidding. What about US customers that want "to manage all telemetry and
updates"?

~~~
simplezeal
From the article ... "The Windows 10 China Government Edition is based on
Windows 10 Enterprise Edition".

AFAIK the option to control telemetry was always there for Enterprise Edition.

[https://docs.microsoft.com/en-
us/windows/configuration/confi...](https://docs.microsoft.com/en-
us/windows/configuration/configure-windows-telemetry-in-your-organization)

"IT pros can use various methods, including Group Policy and Mobile Device
Management (MDM), to choose a telemetry level. If you’re using Windows 10
Enterprise, Windows 10 Education, or Windows Server 2016, the Security
telemetry level is available when managing the policy. Setting the telemetry
level through policy overrides users’ choices."

~~~
theandrewbailey
> AFAIK the option to control telemetry was always there for Enterprise
> Edition.

From what I've read, it doesn't work.

[https://twitter.com/m8urnett/status/866353982217699328](https://twitter.com/m8urnett/status/866353982217699328)

------
Macuyiko
> Windows had been banned from Chinese government computers in 2014 amid
> concerns about security and US surveillance.

Really? Which ones? I see Windows running in the police station, DMV, ...
"Government" is a quite broad term.

What do they use instead? Ubuntu Kylin or their internally developed Linux?

~~~
ethbro
I'd imagine the ban was much more of a political stick to bring Microsoft to
heel than an actual change in policy.

In short though: thanks, NSA, for providing exactly the argument authoritarian
nations around the world were looking for in order to meddle with US software.

------
basicplus2
Excellent! Where can I get my copy?

~~~
walterbell
_> Lenovo will be among the first OEMs to provide hardware with Windows 10
China Government Edition preinstalled._

eBay?

